# Forgot Password Router Belkin, help me please



## TelenetBabe

Hi, I have a Belkin Router model F5D7235.
It has been a while I had to logon to my router, but after the power fell out, all my settings were gone.
Now I want to change this back to previous settings but I forgot my pass...
How can I solve this please?


----------



## etaf

if you hit the reset it should goto the default settings printed in manual
do you have manual - i'll look for one online


----------



## etaf

manuall here
http://www.belkin.com/support/download/downloaddetails.asp?lang=1&download=1821

192.168.2.1
and it ships with no password

so you should just be able to get in after the reset

then set up again


----------



## TelenetBabe

I've already done a soft and hard reset..
that's the problem here... and he always keep on asking


----------



## etaf

> that's the problem here... and he always keep on asking


whats the problem
and who keeps asking, what?


----------



## TelenetBabe

If I want to change something in the router he always asks to logon, which is normal.
In default way his pass is blank, which is also marked on the page where you have to logon.
"Default: blank".
If I do so, logon without pass belkin gives this error : Login Error !!


----------



## etaf

are you sure its done a full reset 
press the button for 10secs

the power/ready light should blink and then go solid


----------



## TelenetBabe

I did last time, but apparently just not long enough because now it works 
thanks a lot!!


----------



## etaf

Your Welcome. :up: 
Would you now mark this thread solved - which you have the power to do from your first post.
goto 
Thread tools>
Tick - Mark Solved

Thanks :up:


----------

